# Auckland | Big Little City



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Auckland SYDNEY  thanks for opening this thread kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

nice friend, but why posting collages? try posting individual shots!!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

SYDNEY, you rock!!!


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

My father wants to move to this beautiful city, I might just join him if he ever decides to


----------



## Stgocl (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful city, nice memories bring to my mind. 
Nice thread Sydney.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice collage


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Auckland SYDNEY  thanks for opening this thread kay:


No worries mate, you are most welcome :cheers:




alejoaoa said:


> Gorgeous.


Thanks :colgate:




Deanb said:


> nice friend, but why posting collages? try posting individual shots!!


I am a leader, not a follower sweety  Thanks for the comment hun :hug:




Tourniquet said:


> SYDNEY, you rock!!!


You are too kind but thanks mate :colgate:




TheCanadianEuro said:


> My father wants to move to this beautiful city, I might just join him if he ever decides to


Your father will be very happy here but if you are under 30 I think that you will get too bored - you will probably require a little more excitement  ... unless you love the outdoors i.e. being close to wild beaches, forests and mountain trails - you get the drift  Thanks for the great comment.




Stgocl said:


> Beautiful city, nice memories bring to my mind.
> Nice thread Sydney.


I am very glad that I could evoke nice memories and not horrible ones  Thanks mate, that is very kind of you.




Shezan said:


> very nice collage


I am very happy that you like them - cheers mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, awesome! Bravo.

Excellent collection of your work! Have you have got the gift man or what!

PS. I mean awesome as in awesome (not awesum)


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


 These buildings on that picture at the right are really historical buildings or they were built recently with a old stile?
That one with the skyline and the boats are really nice too!!! Auckland is so cute!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Milan Luka said:


> Awesome, awesome! Bravo.
> 
> Excellent collection of your work! Have you have got the gift man or what!
> 
> PS. I mean awesome as in awesome (not awesum)


Thanks sweety :colgate: How are you holding up ?




Tourniquet said:


> These buildings on that picture at the right are really historical buildings or they were built recently with a old stile?
> That one with the skyline and the boats are really nice too!!! Auckland is so cute!!!!


They are new, designed to fit in with the area which has quite a few heritage listed buildings - a job well done in my humble opinion  .... thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr








[/url]
BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> They are new, designed to fit in with the area which has quite a few heritage listed buildings - a job well done in my humble opinion  .... thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


 If weren't for the green glasses I'd never realize that. A nice job indeed.


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats a lovely city!! would defenitely love to live there


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> If weren't for the green glasses I'd never realize that. A nice job indeed.


+1 ... have a great day :cheers:




sathya_226 said:


> Thats a lovely city!! would defenitely love to live there


Thanks - it has it's ups and it's downs but thankfully more ups  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BIG LITTLE CITY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Woooooooow ! A breath of fresh air


----------

